# Aquarium problems!!



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

*I need a little help. I have a 55gal aquarium with multiple South American cichlids in it including a red devil who wont leave my plants alone! How would you keep your live plants buried in the sand so he won't keep pulling them up?*


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

Try stacking some rocks around the base of the plant(s).


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't have plants with them, they are destructive little wankers, only thing I had with mine in the past was rocks big enough I could guarantee he couldn't move them.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

What I did was buy a few good size terra cotta pots/planters, get some sponge filter media, place the plants in the pot & put the sponge on top, I have a piece of drift wood on top too.
It seems to work for now, but who knows in the future.
The plants I planted in the substrate always get uprooted on a daily basis.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they get strong enough to move the pots unless filled with gravel or something... and even then, I wouldn't put it passed a 12-16" male to push it over LOL


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Well mines only 1.5"-2.5" max.  
When he's get's that big I'll make sire there's no plants. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL... good plan :lol:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Sicklid21 said:


> *I need a little help. I have a 55gal aquarium with multiple South American cichlids in it including a red devil who wont leave my plants alone! How would you keep your live plants buried in the sand so he won't keep pulling them up?*


Give me all of your live plants.  then they won't get up rooted.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

Sicklid21 said:


> *I need a little help. I have a 55gal aquarium with multiple South American cichlids in it including a red devil who wont leave my plants alone! How would you keep your live plants buried in the sand so he won't keep pulling them up?*


The red devil may start bothering more than the plants before too long. I find it hard to imagine a red devil sharing a 55g tank with anything else, and a 12"+ fish is not going to like being stuffed into a 55g tank in the FIRST place. You DO have larger/additional tanks around, right?


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

rmcder said:


> Sicklid21 said:
> 
> 
> > *I need a little help. I have a 55gal aquarium with multiple South American cichlids in it including a red devil who wont leave my plants alone! How would you keep your live plants buried in the sand so he won't keep pulling them up?*
> ...


Not yet i don't, but then again he isn't but 6" right now anyway. I am going to disperse a couple of fish to BKeen if he wants them one they get too big for the tank.


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bkeen said:


> Sicklid21 said:
> 
> 
> > *I need a little help. I have a 55gal aquarium with multiple South American cichlids in it including a red devil who wont leave my plants alone! How would you keep your live plants buried in the sand so he won't keep pulling them up?*
> ...


Wrong answer! :lol:


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for everyone's input except those of you who are jealous or enjoy criticizing. You can take your advice somewhere else :wink:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's hardly jealousy, and it's not really criticizing either. People here just want to make sure you're aware of the requirements of an RD/midas. Unless it's a female, a 55gal doesn't come into that category - and at 6", you really don't have much time before you'll need to upgrade or at least pull everyone else out of the tank.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Sicklid21 said:


> rmcder said:
> 
> 
> > Sicklid21 said:
> ...


Yeah, I want the Con back. Is it the female I gave you before??? It'll be happy in my 125 gallon!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, and take a pic of your tank and post it man... I like the way it's aquascaped man. My first tank looked no where near that good.


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

*55 gallons of amazing right here buddy.*









*My new favorite fish!*









*Can someone tell me what this fish is?*









*Please tell me what kind of fish this is*


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Sicklid21 said:


> *Please tell me what kind of fish this is*


Green texas

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=41

When are ya gonna bring me that convict???


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Not to thread Hijack, but i bought a texas recently and he looks a LOT like the one above. With the blotches on the sides. hes about 3.5" atm. Does that mean hes a Green texas and not a normal one as i'd hoped?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

mok3t said:


> Not to thread Hijack, but i bought a texas recently and he looks a LOT like the one above. With the blotches on the sides. hes about 3.5" atm. Does that mean hes a Green texas and not a normal one as i'd hoped?


If it looks like the guy above, as far as I know it's a green texas.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

you have a front is that a burundi?
an you have it in your tank with a red?
no conflicts?

an have you resolved the issues with the red an the plants?
My midas likes to bite and grab the plant an swims off to throw it on the other end of the tank An its about 10" i have 3 midas an 2 reds 4-10 " my plants are always floating its just there nature .


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

SiNFuLWaYs said:


> you have a front is that a burundi?
> an you have it in your tank with a red?
> no conflicts?
> 
> ...


*To be completely honest at first there was slight conflict but it was to be expected. It wasn't anything to worry about and now no one bothers my Frontosa at all. And yes, the RD doesn't mess with my plants anymore. He chews on leaves still but he's not digging them up now. My tank is now 55 gallons of awesome!*


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

yea i have 2 fronts but in a tank of malawis an 1 juvie con the fronts an con are same size 1.5 in. the mal all around an inch or so; but at first the con ws nipping til upgrading then into a 40 grow out.

Im waiting for my lease to end then rent or buy a house then start super tanking it with a 125-250gal those final tanks of your life kind of thing. Fish are the most addicting things lol...

how big is your front an rd right now?


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well man, *** got bad news. my front had been acting a little weird since i got him and the day after my warranty ran out on him he died. I could kill the lady for not taking him back *** bought so much from her. But my Front was 2'' and my RD is around 5.5 to 6'' now. he's got the best coloration of any i have ever seen.


----------



## Sicklid21 (Jul 16, 2009)

My RD









My Juvy Jack Dempsey


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

sorry to hear.

did it kick over naturally or did it get attacked?

im suprised my midas went from 4-10" within a year an i love it but at first ihad to watch what i put with it she would kill anythign she even ate the crayfish ..lol

im suprised your front had no issues aftyer the first couple days

well what store was it so i know better if a lfs in san diego county


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

i own red devil's and midas, never had much luck with plants,even the fake one's they just end up floating.or tear apart.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Where's the pics of the new flowerhorn???


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

hey i know this is off the subject but i have 2 JD's in my 55g i want them to breed they r only 3" and 2" i am getting 2 more females because he doesn't seam to like the one i got him. i think i will have more chance if he picks one. i have done this b4, fish alwas try to breed with the male if there is only one of him and 2+ of the females. (1 male 2+ females, not the other way around) then once he picks one i will take the others out. but with the two out grow the 55g or will it b big enough??


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Jamesman your shameless. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

just a little but still.... :wink: will they out grow the tank??


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I meant just putting your own *TOTALLY* unrelated questions in *EVERYONE'S* thread :-? You know the answer to this to it has been discussed in *MANY* of the threads you posted on the subject or hijacked from others. :?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Seriously man the posts are kind of a pain...


----------

